# BOC 8500 Series regulator



## leecasey (11 Oct 2012)

Hi, I have a BOC 8500 series regulator on order. 

The inlet connection is "0.860" Whit BS 341 No. 8" Will this fit a FE? 

Secondly, I want to fit a solenoid valve to it also. I have no idea which to get or what I'm buying. Could someone point me to a decent one please? Preferably from RS components if they sell the correct type. The output is 3/8" on the reg, I want to be using 1/4" don't I? Will I need some kind of adapter for this reg? 

Thanks


----------



## wazuck (11 Oct 2012)

Ok you have the same reg as me. I'm in the process of building mine right now so your In luck. Yes the reg will fit an FE. I havnt yet measured my output but I thought it was 1/2 bspt but I'm removing mine and the hole left should be 1/4 bspt. You then want to reduce that down to 1/8 either bspt or npt (depending on what your next part needs). Then you need a solenoid. I think I will use a burkett 6011 not sure on the voltage yet. I'm getting mine in npt as I'm finding the parts easier to get hold of. Next is the needle or metering valve. (again either bspt or npt) then you will need a compression fitting for 4/6mm tubing. Any questions just ask. Also find my co2 build thread to see where I'm at with mine right now. Also how much did you spend on the reg?


----------



## leecasey (11 Oct 2012)

I ordered one via work as we have a boc account so it was trade price of about 120 quid. I've seen your thread you got one cheap! I have a 9500 series also which I bought used for £100. Apparently its for more precision "science experiments" is what the rep told me. I'm not sure of the actual difference. 

I've just had a dig around work as we use lots of high quality air products. Got loads of quality needle valves here if you fancy one? I'll pop it in the post. Stainless steel ones. I think the one shown in the pic is Comozzi but I have some SMC ones too that are rubber/plastic. I'll attach a pic. Also got loads of these really nice single push connections. We have some Festo solenoids here too but not sure if these will be suitable or not. Going to investigate further. 

Just purchased this diffuser with built in check valve. Anyone know how reliable the valve is? I might add an additional one in the line for added protection. http://www.tankscape.co.uk/co2-and-glas ... 2-Diffuser

So all I have left is the solenoid! I'll let you know how I get on with what I have here.


----------



## wazuck (11 Oct 2012)

I'm liking the look of those valves. Does the press fitting unscrew to a 1/8 threaded fitting? Also how much would you want for one? I'm not a fan of press fittings and prefer those compression ones that screw to tube into place. I can't remember why I decided I'd get the 8500 over the 9500 may have to look at the specs to remind myself. Regarding the solenoid your looking for a two way normally closed solenoid with a low wattage. Remember that this is going to be on for say 8hours a day so if it gets too hot it can damage it.


----------



## leecasey (11 Oct 2012)

Actually I'm not even sure if what I have there is a needle valve? can anyone confirm?


----------



## wazuck (11 Oct 2012)

Oh and I thought I would show you a pic of how it should look when finished.


----------



## leecasey (11 Oct 2012)

wazuck said:
			
		

> I'm liking the look of those valves. Does the press fitting unscrew to a 1/8 threaded fitting? Also how much would you want for one? I'm not a fan of press fittings and prefer those compression ones that screw to tube into place. I can't remember why I decided I'd get the 8500 over the 9500 may have to look at the specs to remind myself. Regarding the solenoid your looking for a two way normally closed solenoid with a low wattage. Remember that this is going to be on for say 8hours a day so if it gets too hot it can damage it.



I cant see how that valve works, it looks like a needle valve to me? Anyway, yeah the push fitting screws into 1/8" bsp. Don't want any cash   just let me know what you want.


----------



## wazuck (11 Oct 2012)

With regards to check valves I plan on adding one between my needle valve and the tube fitting of my regulator. Well I say that but I'll have a JBL style bubble counter after the check valve that has the tube fitting built in.


----------



## wazuck (11 Oct 2012)

I would love to get my hands on one of those valves for a bit of testing. They look similar to a valve I just bought from germany for my 88g fluval mod.


----------



## leecasey (11 Oct 2012)

inbox me your address and ill pop one in the post


----------



## wazuck (12 Oct 2012)

Did you get my address? How's your reg coming along?


----------



## leecasey (12 Oct 2012)

Got the address will be with you Monday/Tuesday. Popped in the stainless needle valve but also found some nice SMC ones at work which is what I'm going to use. Has 10 turns from open to close so should be able to get some fine adjustment on it.

I ordered this today to:
http://www.tankscape.co.uk/co2-and-glas ... tor-(A-165) 

I'm going to use this to start off, simply because its my only tank and I want to get it up and running ASAP (hopefully tomorrow). 

Going to continue to build my 8500 rig up though


----------



## wazuck (12 Oct 2012)

Thanks. I'll let you know what I think. I'm currently using Parker metering valves with 15 turns. Those regulators are good for the price. You'll love the boc once it's finished!!!


----------

